# what  model is your 3DS?



## HungryForCereal (Aug 8, 2017)

mine is the new 3ds yellow pikachu edition. loving it


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine is the old 3DS (From 2014)




As you can see, I have a red comfort grip on (5$) and the d-pad had its cover ripped off.

Its pretty old, but its still reliable! (need to get my left and right buttons fixed, Damn Mario Kart 7 and its drifts...)


----------



## froggyb (Aug 8, 2017)

This one. I had the old black 3ds when it first came out but sold it. Replaced it with this one about a year and a half ago. But I changed the faceplates from Isabells ugly face to the Happy home faceplates that it came with.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 8, 2017)

A black New 3DS XL. The one with the C Stick which I have no idea what the use is for.


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2017)

Mine is the New Super Mario Bros. 2 Gold Edition 3DS XL.



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Persona Q one. It's the Japanese version but I'm thinking of maybe getting an EU New 3ds(or 2ds xl or new 3ds xl) if I get more money at some point just to play FE games and stuff lel


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2017)

I have 2 3DSXLs. One is Pink and White, and the other is the Zelda: A Link Between Worlds edition.

I rly want one with some kinda Super Mario decal on it T.T rip


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 8, 2017)

Black new3dsxl. I got is as an upgrade when I picked up Pokemon Sun. In hindsight, I was a little stupid, because I could've ordered the lime green model on amazon at the time, but didn't want to wait for it to arrive (wanted to play pokemon on launch day). Nowadays, the lime green model sells for $200, for a used one... Widh I would've been more patient, or just had thought to order it in advance.


----------



## hzl (Aug 8, 2017)

an old pink 3ds XL



Spoiler


----------



## emilyo (Aug 8, 2017)

i have the galaxy style new 3ds xl


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 8, 2017)

Am I the only one with a regular old 3DS -.-


----------



## Loriii (Aug 9, 2017)

I play mainly with these 3 right now 



Spoiler


----------



## Trip (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a new 3ds xl hyrule gold edition.


----------



## Sarafina7 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a black New 3DS XL.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

I've got a original 3ds from 2011, in the classic black
A bit worn and has a few scrapes and scuffs on the edges (curse you, sweatpants pockets) but still works like new, and that's what really matters


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 9, 2017)

I have three different ones. I have two of the originals: one in blue and one in purple. I also have the first 3DS XL in black.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a regular, blue 3DS.


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a 2DS (the regular, brick shaped one). It's green and white and I paid a fortune for it but so, so lovely.


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a black & red 2ds and blue MK7 2ds.


----------



## dogku (Aug 10, 2017)

i have a black 2011 model 3ds ;w;


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a lime green new 3DS XL.


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 11, 2017)

I've got the silver year of luigi 30th anniversary 3ds xl


----------



## noxephi (Aug 12, 2017)

mine's the galaxy patterned new nintendo 3ds xl. I really like it! before then I was using the purple 3ds.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 12, 2017)

I have an aqua blue 3DS, a black/blue 3DS XL with a busted circle pad, a white New 3DS and the HHD N3DS XL.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> I've got the silver year of luigi 30th anniversary 3ds xl



Cool I don't think I've ever seen that. 

I used to have the FE:A 3ds XL that was released in the EU but sadly it broke shortly after and froze/crashed everywhere so I had to get rid of it


----------



## Vintage Viola (Aug 12, 2017)

The aqua blue 3ds XL


----------



## CuriousCharli (Aug 18, 2017)

I have both Nintendo DS Lite in pink (may of had since 2007 i'm not sure) and also The original Nintendo 3ds from 2011 in black.


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

I actually don't know I've gone through a lot of different 3DS' I don't know what version this one is lol I think regular? idk.


----------



## --- (Aug 19, 2017)

i have the original 3ds in black. i contemplated getting a newer model but eh i don't really use it enough to justify upgrading.


----------



## Midna64 (Aug 19, 2017)

I have the old style 3Ds  thats blue


----------



## Soigne (Aug 19, 2017)

The white new 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2017)

Snagged a black New ninty 3ds so I hope it ships tomorrow. Need to buy new plates for it though if I can find it.


----------



## goro (Aug 20, 2017)

pretty old and tired 3ds xl in red/black. a lot of the outer things are broken, but it's nothing major and doesn't have much impact on anything


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

New Nintendo 3DS XL - it's gray, because that's what was available, but I have a cute rose gold "case" (stickers) on it


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 22, 2017)

Super Mario 3D land special edition. Circle pad rubber ripped off and gone, lotsa small scratches and covered in girly stickers.



Spoiler:  



View attachment 206506



Also who wants to hear the story of how I got my 3ds? 



Spoiler: it's interesting



so since 2011-very early 2013 I was playing on my sister's 3ds like crazy. She got the super Mario 3D land cartridge when she got her 3ds, so I was playing that most of the time, along with other demos and stuff.

In February 2013, my sister was trying to charge her 3ds. But when she went back to check later, the battery power was still low. So her and my mom thought the 3ds could be broken, so they went to the electronics store.

Thankfully they found out that the charger was burned, the 3ds was fine. I don't exactly remember what happened after this, either the 3ds I have was on sale or I wanted my own 3ds so badly that I got the 3ds with super Mario 3D land preinstalled. Yup, I was that obsessed. And I still use it as of now. My sisters 3ds is fine though, and collects dust


----------



## ellarella (Aug 23, 2017)

an old standard black 3DS. i've got it in a circle pad pro for increased comfort, even if i'm playing something that doesn't use it.


----------



## wizard (Aug 23, 2017)

New 3DS XL


----------



## michan (Aug 27, 2017)

special edition acnl 3DS


----------



## DY14N (Aug 27, 2017)

New Nintendo 3DS XL Metalic Blue colour


----------



## gomi53 (Aug 27, 2017)

i recently ordered the limited metal bubble slime 2ds LL from the dragon quest XI promotion in japan!!!! it should be arriving here in a few days, i am so excited ;_;


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a New 3DSXL in black and I have a New 2DSXL in black and turquoise.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2017)

now it's a new nintendo 3ds, black one. might or might not get plates since they are a bit hard to find, i'll just get some stickers i think


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

The first gen of flame red 3ds, and now the new 3ds xl galaxy


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

The black New 3DS XL.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 20, 2017)

My first model was a blue 3DS XL from 2012. When that started to break down I got a clear blue 2DS in 2014. However, that started to break down too, so I got another 2DS that is red around last year.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 20, 2017)

A Link Between Worlds XL and Hyrule Edition New XL


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 20, 2017)

An original sham shine red ( _that makes it sound better)_3ds from 2012 - 2013 
It's really beat up and the analogue pad is falling off _ Sigh_ I want a new 3ds..


----------



## strawberrigod (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a black new 3ds (xl) and a white new 3ds (regular sized one). I really want to trade in the black one though for the new 2ds xl or even any of the old 2ds models.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> An original sham shine red ( _that makes it sound better)_3ds from 2012 - 2013
> It's really beat up and the analogue pad is falling off _ Sigh_ I want a new 3ds..



same... -.-  (when the 3ds was 300$ back then)




Analog pad fell off, Both left and right buttons are shot. Still looks pretty new (in my standards)

Never even seen a New Nintendo 3DS. Only the old one.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2017)

I have the pink/white 3DS XL and a purple standard 3DS. I love and treasure the XL but it has so many hours on it now it's starting to develop issues, like the L and R button becoming pretty fickle about their responsiveness (this actually made me lose a quest in Monster Hunter omg rage). Strangest of all though is the volume slider which no longer even pretends to work properly, for now I managed to turn the sound off so I have to be careful not to touch the slider 'cause once the sound comes on it just comes on at whatever volume it pleases and takes forever to turn off no matter how u position it. Sometimes the sound starts to come on even when I don't touch it at all too, it's so weird.  
I wanted to get the Pok?mon edition N3DS but didn't have the money and now it resells for like 500$ so rip.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2017)

i have a new 3ds xl that's metallic blue or what the name of the color is lol. it's good, ive had it for over two years and don't have any issues. the color has worn off on the sides tho


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 20, 2017)

Mine is the old Fire Red coloring. R button's broken, the padding for the circle thing is off, and somehow, the top got ripped off. My suspicion is my brother raging after I let him play some Mario Kart 7. I never let him touch my consoles again. Arsehat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm hoping to get a New 3DS for my bday, but that isn't set in stone.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 20, 2017)

i have two atm. one is a japanese white new 3ds and the other is a north american new 3ds xl pikachu yellow edition.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 21, 2017)

I have:

25th Anniversary Legend of Zelda 3DS
Retro NES 3DS XL
HHD N3DS
Pikachu Yellow Edition N3DS XL

And yes, I still use all of them, but Pikachu is my current "main" system.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the Nintendo 3DS XL Pokemon X edition and also a regular 3DS XL  I really wanted to collect the Pikachu or ACNL or the pink version as well but alas I'm poor


----------



## Yuzu (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the limited edition animal crossing one as well  I was happy when they came out with the home menu styles so the inside could match the out.


----------



## TangledBowties (Sep 23, 2017)

I have the original 3ds in purple. Although, I've been thinking about getting a xl ever since my sister got one about a year ago. I've used it a few times and I really like the bigger screen.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Got a New 2ds XL turquoise x black two days ago and surprisingly I like it a lot. I mean I got it for very cheap, otherwise I'd never have bought it since it's so expensive. Apparently it didn't have a manual and those AR cards etc. so probably why.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

The New Nintendo 3DS XL, Fire Emblem Fates edition that I got from one of my best friends after my sister stole mine for drug money.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 1, 2017)

The Pikachu New 3DS XL and the Pok?mon 20th anniversary ones. After I changed my XL screens tbh I find it hard going back to my small one. I feel it's so tiny now lol.

But of systems in general I have enough to host my own 8 player smash game tbh. Probably more.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm using the Galaxy 3DS. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Scully (Oct 1, 2017)

I have an old 3DS XL in black and a new 3DS XL in Galaxy~

def def def prefer the Galaxy 3DS XL by like.... yea. a lot, lmao.


----------



## Medievalant (Oct 1, 2017)

I have three
the original black 3ds that came out at launch
crystal red 2ds
Red New 3ds xl

My main system now is the new 3ds xl but I still use the other two. My black 3ds is falling apart badly, my brother tore off a part of the circle pad. The L and R buttons refuse to work. Im sure there is more problems. My 2ds doesnt have any problems ( thankfully)


----------



## Karminny (Oct 1, 2017)

I use my regular 3ds xl mickey mouse edition when i need to make trades btwn my 2 towns, but my main ds is the new 3ds xl galaxy. Shes my baby and i love her and never let her leave my side for the most part. Literally no one but me is allowed to handle it.


----------



## Thair (Oct 2, 2017)

I own the original 3DS in red and it's in rough shape. L and R buttons don't work anymore and neither does the mic, scratches, tons of stickers... I'm thinking about getting a new one eventually.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 2, 2017)

Just a regular blue 3ds XL. I want to get either the new 2ds XL or a secondhand new 3ds next. I'm not so picky about the design to be honest, as long as it's functional LOL.


----------



## Weiland (Oct 2, 2017)

I use the Pokemon Sun/Moon New 3DS XL (the black one with Solgaleo and Lunala on it).


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

I have the white New 3ds. my faceplates are pastel purple with yellow stars ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Am I the only one with a regular old 3DS -.-



My older sister has one from 2011! In very good shape


----------



## Suyeon (Oct 7, 2017)

The O3DS in pink [strikethrough]that's been beaten to hell from drops, keys, and such[/strikethrough] and N2DS XL in turquoise and black that's due for some decals to prevent any more scratches. I can't ever keep any device pristine and "like new." Nintendo, being the trolls that they are, released the one I wanted to the US (white and orange) after I had already just bought my system.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2017)

The old original teal 3DS from 2011. It doesn't hold a charge for long and it gets warm sometimes but it still works. I am thinking of getting the new 2DS cause I want to upgrade it but the new 2DS is cheaper than the new 3DS.


----------



## alisapink (Oct 9, 2017)

i use the super mario 3dsxl and the super smash bros 3dsxl in red. they're both in used condition but not broken but i'd love to get the pikachu ll at some point!


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Mine is the old 3DS (From 2014)
> 
> View attachment 205504
> 
> ...



I have that same one, lol! I also have the Nintendo 3DS XL, the New Galaxy Style edition. I love it already!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 12, 2017)

i kind of want the galaxy one.


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the old pink one. I got it in 2014ish. I mostly bought it just for New Leaf. I have more games now, but for about a year all I had was new leaf. >.<


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 27, 2017)

I have the red new 3ds xl. Kinda thought the galaxy one was cool and the old 3ds with pikachu on it sounds way cooler


----------



## uzuka (Oct 27, 2017)

i have the white nintendo 3ds from 2013 i think. i really wanna buy a 3ds XL cuz this ones so small, but i rly also want a nintendo switch >n<


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 29, 2017)

Mine is the Yoshi 3DS XL. It was such a big deal to me to get it, since it was my first console. I _did_ share a Wii for a couple years, but I had a very limited window of time to play it.

I could've traded my Yoshi in for one of the new 3DS XLs since I bought it shortly before they were released (and not knowing that they were even a thing that WOULD be released), but I was too attached to it and went through a lot to get it in the first place.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 29, 2017)

the one i use the most is a japanese new 3ds XL in white! the big screen is amazing <3 my other one, which i share, is a black regular 3ds which i got back in 2011 in preparation for acnl c:


----------



## dedenne (Oct 29, 2017)

Just a regular ol' 2DS


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 29, 2017)

mine is the new red 3ds XL. I found out like 2 days ago there's a yellow 3ds XL and I'm so sad because I want that one


----------



## amai (Oct 29, 2017)

old 3ds xl with the nes controller design, its so scratched and randomly turns off and ejects my games *cries*


----------



## Kalle (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a limited edition Amazon New 3DS XL. I originally did not intend to get it, but then I settled as it was one of the few I could find online around the holidays. I originally purchased one of the Black Friday $100 Super Mario models, but Wal-Mart cancelled my order after a week. Lesson learned, never shop with Wal-Mart.



Spoiler: Lime Green New 3DS XL












I ended up really liking this lime green model. When you look at in photos, they really don't give it justice. The color finish looks so nice.


----------



## Keldi (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a New 3ds XL in red, but it doesn't have good battery life anymore. I use a normal 3ds in purple now, hence the new fc in my side bar


----------



## nammie (Oct 29, 2017)

old pink 3ds XL


----------



## Glaed (Oct 29, 2017)

New black 3DS XL, and I also have a red and black 2DS so i can do stuff like trade back and forth in pokemon games. i swear i'm too much, i don't really need both


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 29, 2017)

I should have waited to replace my old one. The Galaxy one I have now is pretty and all, but they're bringing out a pokeball themed 2DS XL! It would have been so cute :c


----------



## smallpeach (Oct 29, 2017)

Good ol' XL in black. The thing is starting to shoot craps, and I'm thinking about treating myself with the blue and black new 2DS XL for Christmas. I personally don't like the blue, I just might custom paint it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 30, 2017)

Got it for Christmas 2 years ago


----------



## thisistian (Nov 2, 2017)

I have the New 3DS in Black, I love the colourful buttons


----------



## UnderWish (Nov 6, 2017)

I have:
2 old 3DSes, 1 Red one Blue
A New 3DS XL in Black
and the Pokemon X/Y 3DS XL in Red


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 6, 2017)

I have the original blue clunker 3DS from when the system was first released.
I would love an updated one, but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Do any of you think it's worth it?
I'll be getting a Switch whenever AC comes out...


----------



## Kalle (Nov 6, 2017)

Skyzeri said:


> I have the original blue clunker 3DS from when the system was first released.
> I would love an updated one, but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Do any of you think it's worth it?
> I'll be getting a Switch whenever AC comes out...



If you play the 3DS enough, then yes I do. I would even buy a second 3DS if I could afford one right now. Personally, I'd probably get the galactic one. I think it'll be a good while before Nintendo releases an AC game on the Switch.


----------



## UnderWish (Nov 6, 2017)

Skyzeri said:


> I have the original blue clunker 3DS from when the system was first released.
> I would love an updated one, but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Do any of you think it's worth it?
> I'll be getting a Switch whenever AC comes out...



Definitely worth it. My black New 3DS XL came with amiibo support built in and generally looks better imo.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 6, 2017)

My DS Lite conveniently broke as soon as the 3DS came out (I wish I did it on purpose, I swear) and so I have the original teal one which I hate with a passion. It's a mixture of the colour, the black top screen and the sparkly finish that really gets to me. I've wanted a New 3DS for a while, I adore the design but I'm not sure if it's worth getting as I'm planning on buying a switch when they announce an AC game. If anyone wants to chip in when they think it will be announced I'd be glad to try and get an idea of whether it's worth buying a 3DS to replace my old one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Nov 6, 2017)

I have the normal black 3ds XL, but the circle grip is pretty much gone from all that smash use


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 6, 2017)

Kalle; The galactic one is gorgeous! I'm definitely considering it. I play Animal Crossing everyday, and I wouldn't mind getting into more games. The new Pokemon was so laggy on my regular 3DS.

UnderWish; Yessss, I can't read my amiibo cards on my 3DS (and I'm not spending $30 on a dumb attachment). Looking nicer is 100% a plus. I also would like a bigger screen.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Also yes to everyone wonder if the New models are worth it: Yes. I mean getting screenshots with the NFC thing onto your computer might be a bit annoying but yeah that's pretty much the only con I can think of. Aside from them being expensive, I was lucky getting some "used" New 2ds XL for like, ?100 or stuff (dunno the rates but yes) because it missed manuals and pretty much everything except the console and charger).


----------



## angiepie (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine is the oooolllddd aqua blue one.

I want to get a new one and a new cartridge of new leaf but my boyfriend says it's not worth it because a switch version will come out and new leaf will be abandoned lol


----------



## Pamelamichelle (Nov 14, 2017)

emilyo said:


> i have the galaxy style new 3ds xl



Twins lol


----------



## Android (Nov 14, 2017)

i only go for the best

galaxy style babyyyyy


----------



## ackawai (Nov 17, 2017)

I have the New Nintendo 3DS in black. Not the XL one. The regular-sized one that isn't made anymore. It only cost $99CAD at Black Friday


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 17, 2017)

I have the original black 3DS and the limited edition Disney Magical World one.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

New Nintedo 3DS (Red)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Black original 3DS XL and Japanese Black Original 3DS


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 18, 2017)

My main 3DS (for online play) is a gold Majora?s Mask New 3DS XL. My secondary one (for offline play with hacks and mods) is a red Yveltal 3DS XL.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 18, 2017)

Mine is the Mario Kart 7 2ds.
Basically any ds I've had has had problems with the hinges (exept one, but it had other problems.), so a 2ds would probably last the longest for me.


----------



## BerryB (Nov 18, 2017)

I have the New Nintendo 3DS that came out with Happy Home Designer (the one with Isabelle's face on it).  I got it second-hand though, so I don't have the other plates to switch out.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 19, 2017)

*Q*: *What model is your 3DS?*

*A*: The one and only.... Black New Nintendo 3DS XL. Got this 3DS model on a Christmas day along with two 3DS games. Too bad I had to buy the charger for my 3DS since it doesn't come with one. Plus I had to get some screen protectors and a 3DS case. :T


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 19, 2017)

I have a 2DS and it's this model: 


I had a very hard time playing with this thing the first time. Because I was playing with a 3DS (original red one), but decided I wanted to get a 2DS.

Might get the New one soon.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 19, 2017)

The one I mainly use is the first 3DS that came out, got it on release, and my other one is the Galaxy 3DS XL


----------



## Wedimee (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow, how old its that thing?!! lol, its older than my human growth hormone living in me LOL.


----------



## Chipl95 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have the original blue 3DS. I bought it in 2013 and it's held up nicely.


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 26, 2017)

I have the new nintendo 3ds XL (it's red), it's the first one I've had (aside from the dsi XL) and I am in love.


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

A black new 3DS XL


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2017)

pink original 3ds XL


----------



## rollerC (Nov 26, 2017)

froggyb said:


> View attachment 205505
> 
> This one. I had the old black 3ds when it first came out but sold it. Replaced it with this one about a year and a half ago. But I changed the faceplates from Isabells ugly face to the Happy home faceplates that it came with.



I have that same one. It's very nice, and I like that I can buy new plates from Japan if I really wanted to. I'm considering buying the Luigi one.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Nov 28, 2017)

I have the new galaxy 3DS XL


----------



## Aali (Nov 28, 2017)

I have an old 2ds. I don't plan on upgrading anytime soon, but if/when I do I'll get the new 2ds


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 1, 2017)

Mine is the ACNL limited edition 3DS that looks like a poptart. <3

The hinge is starting to crack but other than that it still does the job.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 6, 2017)

I had the metallic rose one, but currently I have a 2DS because all the 3DS's were sold out when I wanted to buy a new one and I was desperate to play ACNL again and couldn't wait for a 3DS to be in stock again.  When I have extra money I plan to get another one, but haven't decided which one I want yet.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 6, 2017)

I had have a red 3DS (not XL nor the "new" one), since my husband got that for my birthday about 5 years ago..
(Though I recently lost it ;- (FOUND IT!)
And my husband bought himself a limited edition Hyrule 3DS so he can play ACNL with me...
But now I use it since I lost mine ;-; (Must have been my toddler who lost it...)
Though I honestly want a 2DS, I don't use the 3D feature since it hurts my eyes..​


----------



## Adriel (Dec 8, 2017)

i have the black n3ds xl, but i wanna get my hands on the animal crossing xl from several years back eventually


----------



## piercedhorizon (Dec 8, 2017)

The original red one. Still have it & play it quite frequently.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

3ds xl. Orange & black.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 8, 2017)

As of now I am playing on My New 3DS XL I have the Black one but I have the sticker decals on it. Right now Super Saiyan Blue Vegeta rules my Game system.


----------



## zeoli (Dec 8, 2017)

My original one was the red and black 3DS and now I have one of the new 2Ds.


----------

